# Question about shelving



## _Karen_Cee_ (Jun 15, 2016)

I rent at the moment so I can't attach anything on the walls in terms of shelves and such. I'd like to purchase a small chest freezer but I want to put some sort of shelving over it in order to maximize the space above it. Anyone have any ideas of what I can place over it? The freezers I'm looking at are two sizes - a 3.5 cubic foot and 5.1 cubic foot. TIA


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

If you're planning on spanning the distance above the freezer you'll need shelving wide enough and strong enough to do that. Some of the heavier shelving that assembles without fasteners can do that. those will probably have 2' deep shelves. That means you'll need a small step ladder to fully access them. Depending on the type you may need to place a piece of wood under the vertical supports to prevent damage to the floor.

Global Industrial is one source. 

http://www.globalindustrial.com/c/s...mpaignId=C5S&gclid=CKPFwcuzpNACFY5LDQodrFEHig


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Providing you don't need to put a lot of heavy items on them I'd go with wire shelving. Screw the tracks into studs and you can add shelves as needed. When your done, un-screw them and take them with you.


----------

